# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  آموزش ايجاد دياگرام ها در Rational Rose

## xxxxx_xxxxx

سلام،
هرچي دنبال يه تاپيك مناسب گشتم پيدا نكردم. بنابراين يك تاپيك جديد ايجاد كردم.

چند تا فايل فلش (swf) آموزشي كه چگونگي ايجاد دياگرام ها رو نمايش ميده اينجا قرار ميدم.
اميدوارم مفيد واقع بشه.

*1- نحوه ايجاد Class Diagram* (دو بخش)
*2- نحوه ايجاد Sequence Diagram*

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

*1- نحوه ايجاد State Diagram* (دوبخش)
*2- نحوه ايجاد Use Case Diagram
*
دوستان، براي تاپيك تگ بگذاريد. متشكرم

----------

